# Chicken help please?



## kezlehan (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello fellow cooks! I need your help if you'd be so kind!

I love to cook this casserole Beef & vegetable casserole recipe - Recipes - BBC Good Food
However, what with the price of beef lately, I want to adapt it to use chicken instead. Obviously this will alter the whole recipe. Can anyone tell me what changes I should make to the recipe to adapt it for chicken breasts? Obviously no beef stock, but I didn't know about the Worcestershire sauce and also the cooking time? When to add chicken, how long for? 
Basically I'm looking to make a chicken casserole. I know how to do a beef one and I love it, how can I adapt it to make it suitable for chicken? 

Thank you and sorry if I sound stupid! I'm a novice!


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 3, 2011)

kezlehan said:
			
		

> Hello fellow cooks! I need your help if you'd be so kind!
> 
> I love to cook this casserole Beef & vegetable casserole recipe - Recipes - BBC Good Food
> However, what with the price of beef lately, I want to adapt it to use chicken instead. Obviously this will alter the whole recipe. Can anyone tell me what changes I should make to the recipe to adapt it for chicken breasts? Obviously no beef stock, but I didn't know about the Worcestershire sauce and also the cooking time? When to add chicken, how long for?
> ...



You certainly don't sound stupid!  Very good questions.

Maybe sub chicken broth, leave out the Worcestershire, try a bit of red wine or sherry instead.  The chicken will already be browned, so you may want to reduce the cooking time.  Basically, the dish will already be cooked, so you don't need to do it for as long as the beef.  Keep tasting till you get what you want.

Good luck!


----------



## kezlehan (Dec 3, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> You certainly don't sound stupid!  Very good questions.
> 
> Maybe sub chicken broth, leave out the Worcestershire, try a bit of red wine or sherry instead.  The chicken will already be browned, so you may want to reduce the cooking time.  Basically, the dish will already be cooked, so you don't need to do it for as long as the beef.  Keep tasting till you get what you want.
> 
> Good luck!



Thank you for your advice! We're really feeling the penny pinching lately and so are having to cut back on our cooking expenses, but I don't want to lose my love of meat. 

I will try this out during the week and report back with what I ended up doing. I can't wait to experiment, but at the same time I'm kind of scared because I don't want to end up ruining dinner!


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 3, 2011)

kezlehan said:
			
		

> Thank you for your advice! We're really feeling the penny pinching lately and so are having to cut back on our cooking expenses, but I don't want to lose my love of meat.
> 
> I will try this out during the week and report back with what I ended up doing. I can't wait to experiment, but at the same time I'm kind of scared because I don't want to end up ruining dinner!



Don't worry, you won't ruin anything!  Playing with your food is the best part of cooking!


----------



## ella/TO (Dec 3, 2011)

Just don't cook it too long....chicken breasts dry out quickly...good luck!!


----------



## kezlehan (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Would adding the chicken breasts later help? As in cook all the veg and sauce and stuff, and then add the chicken towards the end of the cooking? So I can still get a nice sauce like I do with the beef casserole?


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 3, 2011)

kezlehan said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone. Would adding the chicken breasts later help? As in cook all the veg and sauce and stuff, and then add the chicken towards the end of the cooking? So I can still get a nice sauce like I do with the beef casserole?



Sure!  Why not?  I think that's a great idea!

Cooking isn't an exact science, unlike baking.


----------



## kezlehan (Dec 3, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Sure!  Why not?  I think that's a great idea!
> 
> Cooking isn't an exact science, unlike baking.



Excellent, I am getting excited! So I'm thinking of adding the chicken breast about half way through the simmering of 1.5 hours? So after about 45 minutes? Then a low simmer for the rest of the time? Honestly I feel like such a newbie! I really am when it comes to chicken though, we just don't eat it for some reason. Now I realise how versatile a meat it is!


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 3, 2011)

Kez, I wouldn't cook that cubed chicken breast longer than 15- 20 min. or so, just until it's no longer pink.  Like Ella said, the idea is to get it to "done" and no more.

If you are starting to use chicken more, you might like to try one of my favorite chicken recipes.  It sounds like you like "stick to the ribs" recipes, and this is certainly that.  There are many tried and true chicken recipes here at DC that you might also enjoy.  Good luck, and happy cooking. 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f15/kayelles-chicken-paprikash-70254.html


----------



## kezlehan (Dec 3, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Kez, I wouldn't cook that cubed chicken breast longer than 15- 20 min. or so, just until it's no longer pink.  Like Ella said, the idea is to get it to "done" and no more.
> 
> If you are starting to use chicken more, you might like to try one of my favorite chicken recipes.  It sounds like you like "stick to the ribs" recipes, and this is certainly that.  There are many tried and true chicken recipes here at DC that you might also enjoy.  Good luck, and happy cooking.
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f15/kayelles-chicken-paprikash-70254.html



Thank you it's a big help I mean it. I'm in charge of my mum's bank card lately due to some issues, and so I'm looking to cut down on costs. Hence the chicken idea. 
I appreciate all your replies and I'll be sure to reply back how it went


----------



## GLC (Dec 3, 2011)

My first instinct in thinking about adapting from beef as ingredient to chicken is that chicken just doesn't naturally produce the depth of flavor from browning that beef does. So I start thinking about deepening the chicken flavor by reducing the stock first and selecting herbs to enhance chicken, which to me, immediately suggests sage, and I consider MSG. And I agree to leave out the Worcestershire. Too strong for chicken. A touch of bitters, instead, would be okay.


----------



## kezlehan (Dec 4, 2011)

Many thanks everyone


----------



## jennyema (Dec 4, 2011)

Cut up chicken breasts that have already been browned will cook in about 5 min.  If you cook it longer it will just dry out.

What about thighs?  They are cheaper and hold up to longer cooking times.


----------



## kezlehan (Dec 4, 2011)

Yeah I was thinking about thighs, open to try anything really.

I want to make this tomorrow, which I love, with chicken breasts. How would I alter the recipe cooking time? When to add chicken, if I should brown it first etc... Would love it if anyone could help.
http://www.britishturkey.co.uk/recipes/recipe.php?code=211


----------



## jennyema (Dec 4, 2011)

kezlehan said:


> Yeah I was thinking about thighs, open to try anything really.
> 
> I want to make this tomorrow, which I love, with chicken breasts. How would I alter the recipe cooking time? When to add chicken, if I should brown it first etc... Would love it if anyone could help.
> British Turkey recipe -- Spiced Turkey Stew



Chicken breasts don't do well in stews or braises.  They are very lean and cook very quickly.  They not only don't benefit from long cooking, it wrecks them.  They dry out.

I'd use thighs in the recipe above.

I'd use whole ones, browned first and cook for maybe 45 min


----------



## kezlehan (Dec 4, 2011)

jennyema said:


> Chicken breasts don't do well in stews or braises.  They are very lean and cook very quickly.  They not only don't benefit from long cooking, it wrecks them.  They dry out.
> 
> I'd use thighs in the recipe above.
> 
> I'd use whole ones, browned first and cook for maybe 45 min



Thank you! What would it be like if I browned the breasts first, then added for say the last 5 minutes if I cooked the above recipe on the stove? Basically, the sauce that that recipe makes is delicious in my opinion, and I just want to have it with chicken breasts. 
So could I make that sauce on the stove, then add browned chicken breast pieces for 5 minutes or so?


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 4, 2011)

kezlehan said:
			
		

> Thank you! What would it be like if I browned the breasts first, then added for say the last 5 minutes if I cooked the above recipe on the stove? Basically, the sauce that that recipe makes is delicious in my opinion, and I just want to have it with chicken breasts.
> So could I make that sauce on the stove, then add browned chicken breast pieces for 5 minutes or so?



Sounds like a plan, Kezlehan!


----------



## pacanis (Dec 4, 2011)

Yeah, that sounds like a plan. I've made dishes with chicken breast that called for it to be cut, seasoned, cooked, removed, then added back at the end.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 4, 2011)

kezlehan said:


> Thank you! What would it be like if I browned the breasts first, then added for say the last 5 minutes if I cooked the above recipe on the stove? Basically, the sauce that that recipe makes is delicious in my opinion, and I just want to have it with chicken breasts.
> So could I make that sauce on the stove, then add browned chicken breast pieces for 5 minutes or so?



Yes .... But ...

It's not good food safety practice to partially cook chicken and then let it sit, even in the fridge.   It's fine if it's like 15 min or so.  I'm not sure how long the sauce cooks for but if it's for longer you might consider browning the chicken at the end rather than the beginning.  You can deglaze the pan and add to  the sauce.

Breasts will totally work this way.  

I'm not the hugest fan of thighs but they can cook in the sauce which deepens the flavor of both the bird and the sauce.

Let us know how it turns out !


----------



## ShellyCooks (Dec 4, 2011)

I agree that chicken thighs or drumsticks would be tastier and less expensive.  If you like, you may pull the skin off the thighs (it is less expensive to buy thighs with skin on and pull it off yourself than buy skinless thighs).  Dredge the chicken in seasoned flour and brown.  Put a little of your favorite pasta sauce on the bottom of a casserole, add the chicken pieces and more sauce.  Cover and bake at about 325 degrees F until chicken is tender and almost falls off the bone. Uncover, add some grated cheese and cook a few more minutes uncovered until cheese is browned ( may have to increase oven temperature a little).  Serve over cooked noodles, rice, baked potatoes, or polenta.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 4, 2011)

ShellyCooks said:


> I agree that chicken thighs or drumsticks would be tastier and less expensive. If you like, you may pull the skin off the thighs (it is less expensive to buy thighs with skin on and pull it off yourself than buy skinless thighs). Dredge the chicken in seasoned flour and brown. Put a little of your favorite pasta sauce on the bottom of a casserole, add the chicken pieces and more sauce. Cover and bake at about 325 degrees F until chicken is tender and almost falls off the bone. Uncover, add some grated cheese and cook a few more minutes uncovered until cheese is browned ( may have to increase oven temperature a little). Serve over cooked noodles, rice, baked potatoes, or polenta.


 
When would you add this to the OP's original casserole? This looks like a whole new dinner.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 4, 2011)

I would agree.  The OP likes the original sauce, and wants to add chicken breast.  It should be fine!

Shelly, your recipe sounds good too!


----------



## taxlady (Dec 4, 2011)

When I make coq au vin, I cut the chicken into pieces. I don't remove the bones from the chicken breast. All the chicken pieces get browned and then simmered for about 20 minutes and the breast doesn't get spoiled. Maybe the wine keeps it tender.


----------



## ShellyCooks (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorry, I should have said that my chicken recipe was a whole new recipe -- nothing to do with the original recipe.   Just thought another idea might be helpful.


----------



## kezlehan (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks for all your help everyone I really appreciate it! I'll let you know how it turns out, and thank you for the new recipe, sounds great!


----------



## Kristin DeMatti (Dec 5, 2011)

*Beer Braised Chicken*

Here is a fantastic chicken recipe:



Buy already-cut-up chicken pieces, instead of using a whole chicken
Use 1 piece of smoked bacon instead of 3
Add 1 large onion along with the fennel
 …and serve the chicken with mashed potatoes (Yukon golds mashed with  fresh chopped rosemary, a scoop of plain Greek yogurt, some grated  Parmesan cheese, and whole milk), and roasted Brussels sprouts.  This is easy, healthy, and delicious!  



I hope enjoy it!


----------

